

16-month-old PayPal/Skype exploit continues to drain users' credit cards - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/10/28/paypal-accounts-compromised-over-16-months-no-response-ebay

======
dhimes
Wow, I feel stupid because I can't figure out what the author is trying to
tell us. Maybe someone can help me? (Use small words, and write slooooowly...)

is it: person A has a PayPal account, and person B spoofs a Skype account and
is able to withdraw funds from person A's PayPal account?

or: Same as above, but person B has a _real_ Skype acount...

or: person A has a PayPal account _and_ a Skype account, and person B is able
to spoof something-or-other and withdraw funds out of the PayPal account....

or... ?

~~~
fourlittlebees
No actual Skype account is involved. All spoofed. Person B is taking money out
of Person A's account and making it look like a Skype subscription payment. Of
course, if Person B wasn't a stupid script kiddie, Person B would only hit
each account ONCE instead of 10 times in a row, making it obvious that there
is a problem.

~~~
dhimes
Ahh, thank you.

